# Eyeshadow Size Pan Comparisons



## rbreit93 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if there could be a compilation of eyeshadow pans from different brands, in particular I was interested in Stila pans versus other brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I also think it would be a great resource if it could be compiled.


----------



## rbreit93 (Sep 22, 2013)

And I mean by size comparison haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rbreit93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if there could be a compilation of eyeshadow pans from different brands, in particular I was interested in Stila pans versus other brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I also think it would be a great resource if it could be compiled.

I don't think anyone has ever done that because there are different shapes (round, square, rectangle) so it's hard to do something like that for every single brand and every single product within that brand.

The standard size is 1" / 26 mm pans. MAC, Makeup Geek and several other brands tend to use the 1" round pan. The next most common size is a 4 mm (which Coastal Scents, BH Cosmetics, Sephora, Belk, similar brands) pan. These are also common "sample sizes". Yaby Cosmetics and Coastal Scents for example sent out this size to Ipsy members a few months ago. EM Michelle Phan Life Palette pans are weird because the large pans in it are smaller than 1" pans but larger than the 4 mm pans while the smaller shadows and lip pans in it are about the size of a 4 mm pan.

So what will commonly encounter are:


4 mm round ("sample" size / 88/120 palette size)
26 mm round/square (most common)
36 mm round, 44 mm round &amp; 57 mm round (typically for blushes)
27mm by 13mm.(rectangle pans)
54mm by 26mm.(rectangle pans)


----------



## rbreit93 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you! That was still helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------

